# Valerian Root Tea



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi All;
I have been using valerian root tea to help me sleep at night. I'd make a cup drink it and within 10 minutes be out like a light and sleep all night. Hpowever, I have read that this tea, if used on a regular basis can cause adverse side effects.
Does anyone know about these alleged side effects from l;ong term usage? 

tamilee


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Valerian root is a sedative and not to be taken on a regular basis according to herbalist Michael Moore (not to be confused with the film maker). 

Also be aware that valerian root acts as a stimulant for certain people. Most people go right to sleep with others get agitated.


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Prolonged or excessive use can cause mental depression in some people. Valerian is rich in magnesium, potassium, copper, some lead and zinc. Valerian works best where the user is "cold". Otherwise it can have the opposite effect intended. Hops should be used if the user is "hot", red faced, excited or has a fast pulse.


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Check my facts, but I think that I read recently that too much of it can be hard on your liver. It does induce sleep reliably though and I have used it on occasion. Smells pretty funky, doesn't it? Lol.

hollym


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

I don't think it's hard on the liver. At least I've never heard that. :shrug: 

Here's a good site that explains it well:

http://www.holistic-online.com/Herbal-Med/_Herbs/h26.htm

According to this site, it shouldn't be taken nightly for longer than 6 months. Usually, with herbs, you can give yourself a break of a couple of weeks and then resume. I don't know specifically about valerian because I only use it occasionally, but that's the case with most herbs.

~Lannie


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Valerian:
Unpleasant side-effects (headaches, muscular spasms and palpitations) can occur with long-term use or with excessive doses. In extreme cases, it has been known to cause coma or even death. Poisoning may result if large amounts of the tea are taken for more than 2-3 weeks. Do not boil the root. Consuming large amounts of valerian may cause headache, giddiness, blurred vision, restlessness, nausea. It can act as a narcotic in large doses and can become addictive. Seek expert advice before using and use ONLY under expert supervision.


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

I tried the Valerian capsules for a while, but they kept me awake and made me nervous. Then I noticed the nursing home giving my mother-in-law Benadryl to help her sleep. I asked my doctor about it and he assured me that it's safe and not habit forming. It really helped me at the time it was needed.


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

PinkBat said:


> I tried the Valerian capsules for a while, but they kept me awake and made me nervous. Then I noticed the nursing home giving my mother-in-law Benadryl to help her sleep. I asked my doctor about it and he assured me that it's safe and not habit forming. It really helped me at the time it was needed.


My mother is a nurse and she suggested the same for me. She likes herbs and uses them regular, she also had cancer and used herbs while she was pretty sick. She strongly believes in herb uses but in this area Benadryl is what she uses.


----------



## Abe R Crombie (Mar 13, 2005)

I use Valerian fairly regular through the winter,not every day but several times a week,made into tea.Works very well and I don't think would be a problem unless you drank 3-4 or more a day for a long time.For added flavor i like to put a little mint,chamomile etc. and sweeten with maple syrup...mmmmm
Abe


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Clove tea can help you sleep too, if you want a break from valerian. It's particularly nice if you have a sore throat, as it kills the pain and stops coughing for a bit too.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

If you aren't allergic to it, Chamomile tea is a gentle sedative. So is Lemon Balm, or Catnip. These are much safer and gentler than Valerian. 

But really, nobody should need to take sedatives to help sleep. It's worthwhile to look to your lifestyle to see what is causing sleep problems, and treat that instead! 

Instead of filling your body with drugs (yes, herbs are drugs too!), why not get into a planned pre-sleep routine, work on your diet, increase exercise, reduce noise and activity before bed-time, that sort of thing. Why not have a nice warm bath into which you've put some lavender oil? Lavender is an excellent relaxant. Roses work almost as well. You've heard the saying 'Stop to smell the roses'? It's actually a herbal remedy!!


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

culpeper said:


> But really, nobody should need to take sedatives to help sleep. It's worthwhile to look to your lifestyle to see what is causing sleep problems, and treat that instead!


Maybe in an ideal world. We live in a situation where employment forces frequent shift changes. 
A little help at those times is a blessing.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Valerian is generally not used for sleeplessness; but rather as a tranquilizer or antispasmodic. It can be dangerous because it lowers the blood pressure and is also a diuretic. It can also cause heart palpitations.

There really are better, and safer, alternatives to try for sleep disorders. First would be chamomile. Make a tea out of it and drink it 1/2 hour before bed. Also, add a few drops of lavender oil to your rinse water when you wash your sheets; or put a lavender sachet in your pillow. Lavender scent has natural calming effects and, coupled with the chamomile, often does the trick and is extremely safely and inexpensive.

If that doesn't work for you, then the next thing to try would be California Poppy. Take a dropperful of tincture 30 min. before you go to bed. California Poppy is non-addictive and gentle. Children can even take it. Again, use it in conjuction with the lavender.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I have taken Benydril to sleep. It works well. I have been using it off and on for about two years. I have to take two to achieve the desired affect which is sleep. I have also noticed a hang over effect like grogyness when I wake. It some times lasts all day. I take this about an hour before bed which is 9:30P or 10:00P and still wake at 3:00 A fully alert and get sleepy again about two hours later. Just my .02 about what experiance is for me.I like the sleepy time tea. Just does not keep me sleeping eight hours.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Generally when someone can relax, they are able to fall asleep. If your continually waking up and unable to go back to sleep, there are other disorders happening that herbal solutions won't help. 

Although I agree with minikin, in that in the real world it's easier said than done, I also have to agree somewhat with culpepper. If natural means aren't doing it for you, then there are other problems that you need to take a look at. 

Sleep is a natural means of revitalizing and repairing your body. Sometimes, when stressed, anxious, or you have things on your mind, you need a little help falling asleep. If, however, you need artificial means to make that happen night after night, then that is of great concern because your literally drugging your body every single day. Remember when you take something to relax your body, your entering into a drugged state. It isn't a drug to help repair or fix something, or help your body work better; but rather to _artificially induce_ a state of calm. It's no different than using any other drug. The only advantage of herbal treatments is that they tend to be safer and non-addictive. 

The most important thing to remember about alternative health and herbs is: that it's very important to remember that herbal treatments are *not* "cures"; but rather that they work with your body to promote your body to be able to heal itself.


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi All;
Thanks for the replies. I appreciate the advice. 
Sometimes situations do arise where stress develops that is hard to deal with. Unfortunately, when ones' children are adults and make unwise, unhealthy choices and live a lifestyle that is the antithesis of all the years of instruction they received at home, from the community, extended family and even their very own friends, it is too much. 
Also for women certain physiological changes occur at the end of middle age and the effects vary from woman to woman. Add the stress of grown children living an unhealthy life and stress can be overwhelming. 
I suspected the effects of valerian could be psychological as well as physical and wanted some feedback as to why I was experiencing certain feelings and physical symptoms.
I haven't had any valerian tea for over a week now, and I had only used half a dozen tea bags which were the remainder of a box. I am sleeping through the night once again.
I'll remember the benadryl advice and will only use it if things escalate once again in the lives of my adult children but I think that valerian is out, at least for me. I have used camomile but it did not put me to sleep as quickly or as soundly as the valerian. 
Thanks all.
tamilee


----------

